# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Promoción del negocio agroexportador en el Perú (En Inglés)

## Bruno Cillóniz

A continuación les dejo un video dirigido a inversionistas extranjeros, donde se promociona el negocio agroexportador en el Perú. 
Sigamos atrayendo inversiones y haciendo las cosas cada vez mejor, para el bien de nuestra agricultura y la gente que trabaja en ella... Saludos.       *Fuente: YouTube (proagricultura)*Temas similares: Artículo: En mayo se iniciará campaña interna de promoción de la Marca País Perú Perú tiene una oferta de valor en los productos de cada sector agroexportador Negocio integral de café y cacao en peru y el mercado internacional Traducción de textos inglés al español o viceversa Video ProCitrus Lima Perú (Inglés)

----------

